# Here Is the Lure... Any takers? Large R.oak Burl 40" diameter X 25" dome



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

This is todays haul... Well part of it. I also got some Russian olive burls, FBE and a walnut crotch in addition to this.

This thing is pretty big. Im thinkin it could be more than just turning blanks... who knows. I spent a small fortune on this thing not really knowing what it would be worth. The idea is to mill and start selling it in the next couple of weeks. Any suggestions on milling are gladly accepted as well as preservation/drying techniques I have 5+ gallons of anchorseal waiting for it but anything in addition to that would be awesome! Any ideas on a valuation would also be welcome!

Greg

Oh and anyone wanting to travel 30 miles north of Milwaukee to watch it milled first hand are welcome


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Oh I want to play so bad. Russian olive burl? 
Kinda like the one I just rescued from the earth. 
Wish I could make it up for the viewing. Looks like a nice one.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

THE H O R R O R !!
The last one I had took 10 years to dry and I had them stickered in 8" slabs.
That would slab out into some nice 10/4 table tops. 10/4 would then allow them to be ground down to just over 8/4. 
THE H O R R O R !!

Pricing?
I've read anywhere from $8-12 bd ft, dried but that is generally for smaller pieces. On one this size, it's likely higher, since there isn't much of it. The trick on this is you won't really know what is burl and what is just wildly grained until you cut her open.
My suspicion is your going to get a lot of burl on the outer areas and standard rings closer to the center.
Problem I've run into on burl, is there is no stability. They warp at will when cut. I kept mine in 8" thick slabs and even those warped a shade while air drying. That was a 7 ft across base to a oak tree...HUGE! We had to cur it into 5 chunks just to physically move it without heavy equipment. When Dom and I sliced the 8" down to 1 3/4", mine wanted to go crazy, and as soon as possible I screwed cross boards on em to hold them straight. They were dried down to ~10% and were still moving.

Love em but they can be work.
You can see our work (Dom and I ) on "Aardvarks Oak Burl", posted in this section.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Dominick said:


> Oh I want to play so bad. Russian olive burl?
> Kinda like the one I just rescued from the earth.
> Wish I could make it up for the viewing. Looks like a nice one.


Same species but much smaller burl. Was so excited about this one I passed on the opportunity to take pix of the other logs in the haul. If it stops rainin today i will get out there with my camera. 

I'll be in the rain either way gotta play a little.... Man if my mom saw me out there she would have a fit!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Got yer yellow raincoat and boots?
Advice (but you probably know better than I) Don't cut those less than 3 to 4" thick or they'll wanna move on you. Get em stickered and stacked with a LOT of weight on em.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok so I went to bed on saturday night feeling like a kid on xmas eve. woke up this morning feeling like I got a lump of coal.... well actually what i got was a pin cushion LOL! 

After a few hours of scrubbing cleaning and peeling off some bark I found 25-30 voids 2-6" deep. First couple of clues were 2 bees crawling out of one of the holes. When I was washin it off with the hose i would spray water in one hole to clean it out and water would shoot from an adjacent hole! In after playin with it for a while i snapped these pix and began thinking of how to break it down. With all the holes I think table tops are out of the question. I have come up with a game plan to get 2 med size chunks which will be free from voids. The rest will be like swiss cheese not sure how it will pan out?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

You have the new use right in front of you. A screwdriver storage ball. :laughing:

I thought I had too many screwdrivers. :icon_smile:


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

So it's got holes.
Many table tops I do have holes. I have one that has a 18" hole right down the center. I epoxy em full when possible and even add things in the epoxy. I also glass top them so you can see the holes. It adds character. Ya never know what you will find. It may have actually made the grain more radical. 
Ask Allen what I did with his bug chewed catalpa (which I suspect you milled). They are tabletops and seats. I love bug holes.


Note: Remove screwdrivers before milling.
Does honeycomb gum up sawblades? or wax em?

I would still slab em, straight up.

Sent you an e-mail Greg.


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

Da Aardvark said:


> So it's got holes.
> Many table tops I do have holes. I have one that has a 18" hole right down the center. I epoxy em full when possible and even add things in the epoxy. I also glass top them so you can see the holes. It adds character. Ya never know what you will find. It may have actually made the grain more radical.
> Ask Allen what I did with his bug chewed catalpa (which I suspect you milled). They are tabletops and seats. I love bug holes.
> 
> ...



I agree .. insect carving can add some very interesting look to a table top


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Bug holes, voids, bark inclusions = visual interest. It's not for everyone but it speaks to others. I would cut it up. The worst that can happen is it's firewood. Well...maybe a broken blade is the worst. I'd do it anyway.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

At $300 i hope it isnt firewood!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Doubt you'll get firewood. 
The straight grained boring stuff is more like firewood to me.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Bottom line. you wont know until you get it cut. I predict some fine looking wood. In the meantime read up on epoxy.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

A little more than a week away .... can't wait! on the 27th a small group of people will be coming out to watch. I still have to flip it over and wash the underside and take some pix. If it would ever stop raining here....


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

I wish you luck, all the burls that ive cut with holes have all been rotted in the inside, water gets in and rots them out. If I had $300 in it I would try to sell it in the round and let someone else open it up. Good luck.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Disagree. 
If you lose you lose. If nothing else the sides have a lot of good substance.
You don't need a bad reputation of selling possible rot. Not good for business.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I also disagree. Them holes could be nothing more than holes to beauty. Lol
You'll never know until you look. It also depends on the species and how long these holes have been there. JMO
Good luck Greg.


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

Da Aardvark said:


> Disagree.
> If you lose you lose. If nothing else the sides have a lot of good substance.
> You don't need a bad reputation of selling possible rot. Not good for business.


 I Disagree, 1st I would not sell it sight unseen(ebay),so if someone has intrest in it, its there risk. 2nd its bad business to lose money, me I would never buy a burl in the 1st place, ive cut way to many to find out there bad inside. I left more laying in the woods when logging then I brought home do to being rotted or have shake/checks in them, the bad out way the good from what ive seen in my area anyway. JMO


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

To each their own, I guess. 
If I think I'm going to alienate some of my customer base with a bad or suspected bad product coming out of my shop. I'll eat the loss and either work over the product or burn pile it. It isn't just one customer. Word of mouth gets around too easily on the internet.
On my stuff, I can inform them a table leg is suspected weak, but I would rather correct it or lose, before sending out inferior tables.

On Oak burl, they are fairly durable. We (Dom and I ) cut up some that was sitting under a tarp outside for 10 years. Sure I lost about 30% of the burl due to rot and ants (prior to Dom seeing the stockpile) but what we cut had minimal rot or discoloration.
I would cut it open and look.
(Don't get bee stung, Greg)


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

Sorry going off topic greg. I agree I would not pass anything to a customer lumber or furniture that they are not totally happy with, with that burl I would not of bought it so when I spoke of selling it it would not of been a problem for me adding it to the firewood pile. Just so you know I havent been a logger all my life, out of high school I worked in a laminate shop 5 years. from there went to a furniture shop for 8 years (made dining room sets, chinas and rolltop desks) and foremen the last 5 years there, then got a offer to run a cistom kitchen cabinet shop and did that for 11 years until the headaches and being inside a shop all day got the best of me. So I have turned over more than a couple boards in my life.:smile:


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

No worries Logger. It has been a while since we have commented on The same thread. Dont you log in wi? possibly in the south central part of the state right? sorry if i have you confused with some one else


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes I did,sold my skidder a year or so ago. I told my wife when I bought the skidder and mill/kiln I would log till I was 50 years old then back to woodworking LOL. I sure miss logging but not the pain it can put you through after the years.


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

Greg looking forward to seeing how the burl cut out, was it :thumbsup: or :thumbdown:?


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

I will be cutting the burl next sat the 27th if you wanna come see it first hand yly are welcome to do so.


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

oops me bad, a week ahead. Wifes already got plans for me I was told for next weekend. I wish you luck with it.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Dom?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Da Aardvark said:


> Dom?


What? Lol


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

WHAT HAPPENED????
How did it go Greg?


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

hey everybody I have gotten a few PM about my burl... It is all cut and waxed. Been pretty sick this week so I have been away from the computer for the most part. Got some meds this morn to fix me up. Hopefully can get some energy back and get the results up here ASAP.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hope you feel better Greg, can't wait to see how it came out.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Can't wait!
Get better.
Chicken soup and a Vicks Rub.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok got some pix resized to share. There are 2 with the layout lines for the only 3 cuts I made with the chain saw. The other 3 are of the results from those cuts. I will post these and get back to resizing some others.

The first cut was made to separate the very best section of the burl. The other 2 cuts were made to pull a 10-12 wedge from the center. This area was second best and only had large holes near the outer edges.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

ok here is the wedge from the center of the burl.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Way to go Greg. Looks like some interesting figure in there. I'd like to see what it looks like with a splash of naphtha or some denatured to see some of the color and cool looking burly twists. Lol. 
I'm guessing these will be turning blocks?
Looks awesome. Thanks for posting.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

I have everything broken down into blanks and waxed. I didn't want to take any chances haming it up for the cameras  I sawed, broke it down, and had it all waxed within 24 hrs. I don't have all of the pix re sized yet there are some surprises yet to come....


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Beautiful 
You got a lot of nice pieces. I think you can do good with them.

Those 2 bookmatched on the first run of pix are fabulous, and would make a nice coffee table joined up.
Not heavily burled but the graining is all over the place. The bug/bee holes add to the look as far as I'm concerned, and can be filled with epoxy or just left as is.
Is that beeswax/honey I see in it?

Feeling better?


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok finally got away long enough to post the remaining pix for the sawmill. I left out the picture of the 1st chunk removed from burl on purpose because the pieces that came from that area are by far the most stunning! It was pretty unanamous that these would make good table tops so I milled them into blanks :laughing::laughing::laughing: Just kidding I have 2 bookmatching slabs 10/4 measuring 28"x32" and 34"x32" they are awesome!!


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL almost forgot there was no honey in it anywhere. I didn't find any more bee either must have chased them all out with the hose:thumbsup:

Every thing from this will be for sale once I get all the photos taken and posted. I will prolly post one piece on the woodbarter.com website and some on my facebook page as well.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's beautiful Greg. What the MC?


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

WOW!
Ya got the gold on those!

Yup some nice bookmatched pieces.
I invision 4 of those butted together to make a 5ft x 3ft coffee table, by removing some of the tree rings., but it would be a pricy wood purchase. 
Bet it would bring a pretty penny on the furniture market though.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

I am happy with them for sure! Not sure what the MC is at this point i haven't put a meter to them. They each had some areas that soaked in the wax pretty good so i put on a second coat. Later today i am gonna weight em take a couple of pix and pile a few cinder blocks on to keep them flat. These won't get sold til they are dry unless someone really wants em like this. I will have more pix later today or tomorrow of everything that is waxed and for sale.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

I have a tendency to buy semi-moist wood, so the next guy doesn't get it first.
Wood Greed !


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey dominick I finally remembered to check the MC on this last night. I got readings between 25-30% so far everything is holding together awesome in those slabs. Wish I could say the same for the bowl blanks i made. 5 or 6 have some heafty checking so far:thumbdown:

I weighed everything last night as well ended up with 425lbs of burl (not including the pen and stopper blanks) I got about 40 lbs of waste I Havent done the calculations of BF yet but i would guess between 75-100 BF came from the burl.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow!!!! That's not to bad. It's a shame the bowl blanks didn't go so great. I'm guessing you will be able to still save them. Are you going to coat these pieces in wax and let them air dry? Wish the finances were better, I'd be all over some of that. 
Being x-mas around the corner. 
Thanks Greg.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

I think i got 30-35 bowl blanks so most are still doing well. I have several 6" cubes and a few 4.5" pepermill blanks. All the cubes and mill blanks are doing well also. There are 3 10"x6" bowl blanks that are also doing well. Over all, the best blanks are the 6x6x3-4" range that have the outer shell on them. They are really hard and the most colorful! I have some pix I just gotta find some time to resize them.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

I'M STILL DROOLING. 
I need a drool cup.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Da Aardvark said:


> I'M STILL DROOLING.
> I need a drool cup.


Here you go Dan. Lol


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

It was a "Saturday Night Live"skit.
remember?


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok here is the haul of blanks after being waxed. I got roughly 50 blanks from the burl about 20-25% were cracked or bug eaten the other 75% was mild in voids and bugs. Most of what I have is 6" squares and cubes. Got 3 large 10x10x6 blanks one of which is my best overall blank and is nearly flawless. There are a few pepper mill blanks as well but I didn't resize those ones. From here everything will be for sale:thumbsup:

I have listed some on CL and others on my FB page. I will also be posting some on woodbarter.com later in the eve or tomorrow. Hope you all enjoyed this as much as I did. I am on the hunt for another one:detective:


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm sure some turners and others will be interested in those. 
I do have to ask, why the chosen size of 6" x 6"? 

Beautious stuff, Greg.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

6x6 is a good size for most common lathes to handle. It also seemed like a good size when it came to pricing. At this size the price is affordable for most. It also had a great deal to do with all the major voids when i milled it down. It seemed like there was a crack or large void every 5-6" so that is how i cut em.... well except the slabs


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

The reason I asked is I know some bowl turners will sometimes make large low bowls 12" -20" wide, and even with voids.
I'm not a turner so really this point is out of my knowledge base.
The slabs are what interest me. I would be up there looking if i wasn't downsizing for a move.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Da Aardvark said:


> The reason I asked is I know some bowl turners will sometimes make large low bowls 12" -20" wide, and even with voids.
> I'm not a turner so really this point is out of my knowledge base.
> The slabs are what interest me. I would be up there looking if i wasn't downsizing for a move.


 
I have no plans to put the slabs on the open market just to people who i now from the 2 forums i participate in. They will likely be here for ya when the move is done unless one of my local customers eyeballs it in the corner and makes an offer on it.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea and we know how much that oak burl moves ha Dan? The oak burl you have is been cut about 10 years ago, Greg's, less that a month. 
I'm guessing it will move a lot. Especially the slabs. Them smaller chunks will be more stable. 
Wish I could play.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh yeah. The stuffs gonna dance, jiggle, shake and try to split.
It's just it's nature, even after dried and re-cut.
Mine sat under a tarp for 9 yrs and then 1 yr in the garage. I guess it was as slow dried as could be. It still took on it's own mind again after Dom cut it into slices. I had em stacked, stickered and clamped for it's final drying and it still warped checked and had minor splits.
Hard tho get that woman, (er) wood past menopause. Very temperamental stuff. I would never cut this stuff in less than 2 to 3" for drying and never less than 1" for a finished piece, with a firm backer (plywood, wood frame, steel).

It's naughty and nice.
Ho Ho Ho!


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Da Aardvark said:


> Oh yeah. The stuffs gonna dance, jiggle, shake and try to split.
> It's just it's nature, even after dried and re-cut.
> Mine sat under a tarp for 9 yrs and then 1 yr in the garage. I guess it was as slow dried as could be. It still took on it's own mind again after Dom cut it into slices. I had em stacked, stickered and clamped for it's final drying and it still warped checked and had minor splits.
> Hard tho get that woman, (er) wood past menopause. Very temperamental stuff. I would never cut this stuff in less than 2 to 3" for drying and never less than 1" for a finished piece, with a firm backer (plywood, wood frame, steel).
> ...


I have tried every way I am capable of to dry figured woods. Doesn't matter how slow or how fast, high heat or low heat, no difference. As it dries it moves & cracks. Over the years I have just learned to accept that there is going to be considerable loss that seems to be linear to the amount of figure. The more figure, the more loss. Anchorseal or something similar is the best chance a guy has but is certainly no guarantee.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

You can consider it loss or work even the cracks/checks into the design. Depends totally on what you are using it for.

On heavily twisted grains, I don't wait to dry em anymore. They go under the heat, and we see what comes of em. Warpage is my biggest enemy. So if I can get thick boards and after warpage happens, plane em, it helps. Even then, and at 10% m.c. things still move.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I just checked my burls Dan and got a good number of 7%. That's even after I cut them into smaller blocks. So there pretty stable up to this point.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

My point was that there is no silver bullet, no trick to drying heavy figured wood without losing some. For rustic furniture there is considerably less loss for sure. 

Just this last weekend I installed a new mantle over my fireplace. It's 3" thick gambel oak, live edge. It was a dead standing tree with no bark. That thing is full of cracks & fissures, but that's what makes it so cool. I'd never be able to use something like that in my cues, but for a mantle it was perfect.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

qbilder said:


> My point was that there is no silver bullet, no trick to drying heavy figured wood without losing some. For rustic furniture there is considerably less loss for sure.
> 
> Just this last weekend I installed a new mantle over my fireplace. It's 3" thick gambel oak, live edge. It was a dead standing tree with no bark. That thing is full of cracks & fissures, but that's what makes it so cool. I'd never be able to use something like that in my cues, but for a mantle it was perfect.


That mantle sounds cool !!!!!
Care to share pics on the project showcase forum?
Love the live edge stuff.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Dominick said:


> That mantle sounds cool !!!!!
> Care to share pics on the project showcase forum?
> Love the live edge stuff.


Yeah for sure!!! I'll get some pics and give some background info in a new thread.


----------

